# Tremzac Oxtrac- A cheaper trail dozer?



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

I came across an interesting looking tracked machine. Looks to be targeted towards low impact forestry use, but with quick attach plates and hydraulic lines on both ends (I'm addicted to skid steer attachments), a 49"width, 4500lb weight, and a 4 ton winch as standard equipment I can see this being a pretty sweet tool for trail construction. A downside- I'm guessing it's got a 4way blade or maybe 6 way with limited roll range?

I called a US dealer and these retail starting at $48k, which is about half the cost of a Sweco or Sutter machine. Still thinking the (more affordable) s800tx will be my next machine, but this one has caught my attention.

Here's their website.

Has anybody ever used, seen, or even heard of this machine?


----------



## deezler (Jun 21, 2011)

Right on.

Looks like a 4-way blade to me.

That thing is fast! But also kind long, so turning it around could be tricky in spots. It's also 4 feet wide, not the most slender machine.

Almost 19 gpm hydraulic flow would power most anything though.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

"Has anybody ever used, seen, or even heard of this machine?"

The blade has an up/down and tilt, but no left/right tilt meaning you can only push snow (I doubt it would push dirt) forward and not out of the way. Your choice of the new Vermeer is spot on, I used it for a week recently and was very impressed. I liked it much better than the ole standard DW 650 which I have many hours on as a professional builder.

Woody- Trail Wisdom LLC


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, my first reaction is that's a VERY wide machine to build single track with. The mini-ex I use has a 39" undercarriage width, and I usually try to narrow that down as much as possible when I'm coming back out of a trail.


----------

